# Aponogeton species?



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I bought one of those Wal-Mart packs of dried mixed Aponogeton bulbs about a month ago. It was a whole $2 or something I think, so I was just doing it to see if the stupid things would actually grow.

Within a day, one started showing signs of sprouting, and a couple days later, two more started sprouting. so 3 out of the 5 bulbs actually sprung to life pretty quick (the last two just felt soggy and rotten, so I just tossed them).

Well that first one that showed signs of life has EXPLODED!

The thing started shooting a stalk up about 2 weeks after it was planted. Now it's got TWO stalks, both that have flowered! This thing is growing like a weed, in a 10 gallon with no CO2 injection, and about 10 other plants!



But anywho, I was wondering if either A) someone could identify this species of Aponogeton, or B) someone could point me to a web page that has a lot of info about Aponogeton species, so that once the other two grow a little more, I can identify them too



here's some pics of it, along with it's 1ft long stalks


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Could be an A. Undulata,but the leaves are not ruffled enough.
None of the books I have show any that have smooth leaves,but the books are somewhat out dated..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aponogeton boivinianus Its an easy plant as you can see.I love them.maybe ill grab a few more one day.the lillies they sell are great plants as well.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Aponogeton boivinianus Its an easy plant as you can see.I love them.maybe ill grab a few more one day.the lillies they sell are great plants as well.


looks kinda like that, but I'm assuming the leaves will "ruffle" like that as they get larger? these are pretty much smooth right now as you can see


yeah it's stupid easy to grow, lol. I probably could have grown this thing in a toilet bowl



the other two that sprouted are still really small, maybe have leaves 2 or 3 inches long. they look pretty much alike to one another, but different than that first one


----------

